

Looking Glass - Full screen web view on any connected display on OS X - remear
http://lookingglass.unfiniti.com

======
bradleybossard
I am curious b/c I work for a company that writes kiosk visualizations, what
are the advantages of Looking Glass over say, running Chrome in kiosk mode?

~~~
remear
Chrome has essentially 3 modes in which you can display pages. Windowed, Full
Screen, and Presentation. If users use windowed, they have to manually size
out the window to the screen bounds. Full screen mode obviously shows the page
full screen. Presentation shows it full screen without the tab and address
bars. Unfortunately, both the Full Screen and Presentation modes render other
displays useless with the OS X fiber weave screen.

Chrome has to be relaunched from time-to-time for updates or system restarts.
Users are left up to restoring "Recently Closed" tabs and windows or sizing
out the window again. Sometimes users "close all windows", "minimize all" or
hide the application without thinking about the one containing the "dashboard"
view in the background. These inconveniences become distracting and require
users to always be careful to remember that they have that one view they never
want to dismiss.

Looking Glass was designed to avoid these issues. It doesn't render your other
displays useless when presenting a web view full screen. It's meant to be a
set-it-and-forget-it solution. Users can still do their normal work without
fear of accidentally closing their "dashboard" view. A major concern of web-
baseed kiosk application is that it's easy for people to navigate away from
the page because the address bar is easily accessible. In Looking Glass there
isn't an address bar immediately available for users to change the desired
location. In the future, I imagine Looking Glass will also include a password
lock feature so the start page URL cannot be changed by anyone who is not an
administrator.

These are the main v1.0 differences between Looking Glass and Chrome's page
presentation modes.

------
mtheoryx
This is gonna be amazing for analytics and performance monitoring!

